# Harbor Freight 6.5 hp engine



## J.Gordon (Apr 2, 2011)

Just thought I would give a you a heads up on a pretty good
little engine.

Harbor Freight has its 6.5 hp engine on sale for 94.99 until 04/30.

I put one of these on my splitter a couple of years ago and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2011)

From what I understand the Harbor Freight engines are Greyhound engines... manufactured by the same company that makes Honda Engines.

Pretty darn good engines. But, there as been a problem (supposedly) with metal shavings left inside some...
Seems the consensus is to change oil a couple of times during the first 2-3 hours of use.

I bought one of the 5500 watt Harbor Freight generators, has an electric start Greyhound 13 HP on it... I've already had to use it once when we lost power for about 4-hours a couple weeks ago... ran like a top.


----------



## Bucko (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, I went to Harbor Freight yesterday to get one. They were priced at $179. I was told that they went off sale on 3/31. Is there another sale kicked off? How'd you do it? Coupon?:msp_confused:


----------



## J.Gordon (Apr 2, 2011)

I got the catalog yesterday,(super Coupon) it says hurry sale ends April 30 2011.
Reg. price 179.99 sale 94.99.

They should have sale flyer's in the store.


----------



## PineFever (Apr 2, 2011)

Picked up a 22" craftsman Snowthrower with a blown 5 horse briggs on it, bought the 6.5 HF for 89.00 (Super Coupon). Been using the machine for two winters now with no problems.


----------



## kstill361 (Apr 2, 2011)

Those go on sale all the time for that price, just keep watching for it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 2, 2011)

thear great


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 3, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> thear great


 

Tomtrees = Tony the Tiger?????


----------



## styles038 (Apr 3, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on the 11hp greyhound on friday for the splitter i'm building. Harbor freight reduced the price from $299 to $229. Not to mention the 20% coupon I found (on any one item) by doing a simple google search for harbor freight coupons. Final price was $212 shipped to my front door. Not too bad.

Oh, if anyone was wondering, the coupon code is 20TOOL.


----------



## some zilch (Apr 3, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> From what I understand the Harbor Freight engines are Greyhound engines... manufactured by the same company that makes Honda Engines.


 
i dont know about that. i used to work for a honda equipment dealer, and can tell you that honda engines are made by honda. i have never hear anyone say that someone else makes engines for honda. some hondas are better than others, and some honda clones are excellent engines.


----------



## styles038 (Apr 3, 2011)

some zilch said:


> i dont know about that. i used to work for a honda equipment dealer, and can tell you that honda engines are made by honda. i have never hear anyone say that someone else makes engines for honda. some hondas are better than others, and some honda clones are excellent engines.


 
I researched this once. I can't quite recall the specifics, but I thought that greyhound motors were made by LIFAN. I thought someone said that this company currently makes all the parts for the honda motors? Also, I read that someone tore down a greyhound and tore down a comparable GS series motor and all the parts were interchangable. I don't remember where I read that, it's been a while ago...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 3, 2011)

Bucko said:


> Ok, I went to Harbor Freight yesterday to get one. They were priced at $179. I was told that they went off sale on 3/31. Is there another sale kicked off? How'd you do it? Coupon?:msp_confused:


I can buy one all month for $89 + tax with a coupon. Sale ends 4/30/11. I might buy one as a backup to the one I already have, just in case the one installed kicks the bucket, and store the new one for now somewhere in its box.

However, the one installed always starts, runs, and never fails. I can't kill it as long as I change oil now and then. Plenty of power for me. How this engine was ever built and sold for this price is a complete mystery to me. Maybe that's why we owe China and Japan together almost $2 trillion.

Nice, Pic, Tom. Looks like mine.


----------



## camr (Apr 3, 2011)

Everybody seems to hold these engines in pretty high regard. If it breaks, can you buy replacement parts or do you just toss it in the scrap bin and buy a new one? Not looking to get anyone inflamed.......just curious......


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 3, 2011)

I got one today for my elevator. My price was $102 out the door with tax. I'm going to grab another for a back up. I have a 20% for one item coupon. So it will be right around $80. I can't pass up another for that price.

Scott


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 3, 2011)

car said:


> Everybody seems to hold these engines in pretty high regard. If it breaks, can you buy replacement parts or do you just toss it in the scrap bin and buy a new one? Not looking to get anyone inflamed.......just curious......


 
these things last had on on a splitter 5 years then sold the machine


----------



## reaperman (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought mine a few months ago for the same price. I took the honda gc 160 engine off my splitter and sold it for $100 on craigslist. Which covered the cost of the new motor. About a week after buying the new engine, I contacted Harbor Freight and got the 2 year extended warranty for $18. Which is a automatic new engine replacement for any issues. The engine is powerful and runs great. It starts up on the first or second pull, unless its real cold outside like single digit temps.

I'm looking at the latest Harbor Freight flyer with the coupon for the engine inside. The fine print on the engine coupon states the coupon is good anywhere you shop Harbor Freight. Retail stores, online, or 800 number. The barcode # on the coupon is 34530147
The model number or "lot number" of the item is 66015 or if you live in California # 66014. Sale ends Apr 30th.


----------



## camr (Apr 4, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> these things last had on on a splitter 5 years then sold the machine


 
So your experience was good but I'm still looking for an answer to the original question. Does anybody know if replacement parts are available or are these throw-aways if they break???


----------



## hamish (Apr 4, 2011)

Some parts are redily available from either your local Honda Dealer or and aftermarket source, but be forwarned the parts you require will have to be compatible with a circa 1980's honda engine. So the answer is yes parts are avialable but some will fit and work and some will not.

Up here in Canada we have a version of HF called PA or Princess Auto...........lifetime guarantee on anything, not questions asked expect your name and number (albeight a reciept is like a winning lotto ticket) 6.5hp motor for $99.............I bought two of them, should the first one fail I have a quick four to eight bolt replacement motor and I dont have to fix a friggin thing.............if it runs out of gas I can get what i paid for it back.
So yes a worthwhile motor if you are close to a store that sells them, if not buy 2-3 to cycle through as needed ............if not buy a Honda or Kohler.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 4, 2011)

camr said:


> ...Does anybody know if replacement parts are available or are these throw-aways if they break???



Hmmmmm...... yeah, parts are available... comes with a manual with parts break-down picture and 800-number to call for support and/or parts. But, at $99.oo, why would you spend time, energy and $$$s on repair... anything more than a spark plug, air filter and oil change would cost more than a replacement engine...



hamish said:


> ...yes a worthwhile motor if you are close to a store that sells them, if not buy 2-3 to cycle through as needed ............if not buy a Honda or Kohler.


 
I've worn-out both both Honda and Kohler engines... yeah, good engines, but certainly not worth the extra $$$s for the fancy nameplate and paint... and they ain't cheap to repair either.

I've pretty much come to the conclusion that any single cylinder engine, 20 HP or less, made in the last 30-years, is a throw-a-way regardless of who made it... We live in a throw-a-way world... when's the last time you've heard of anyone rebuilding a starter, or alternator, or... when's the last time you've heard of anyone even taking one apart... do you even know anyone who knows how to fix one? Heck, most of the time the parts and labor would cost twice the price of a new one. I can remember when engine overhauls were a common place thing... now-a-days we just short block, or long block everything, it's cheaper. The manufacturers don't even build em' to be overhauled anymore, when they're worn-out, they're junk.


----------



## J.Gordon (Apr 4, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmmm...... yeah, parts are available... comes with a manual with parts break-down picture and 800-number to call for support and/or parts. But, at $99.oo, why would you spend time, energy and $$$s on repair... anything more than a spark plug, air filter and oil change would cost more than a replacement engine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These are throw a way engine for me, but mine has proven its self to be a reliable engine. 

I wouldn't trade this engine for a Briggs.

I have my tractors starter rebuilt when they need it and getting ready to rebuild one for my Cummins and Kawasaki engine.


----------



## reaperman (Apr 4, 2011)

Read the reviews for this engine here.

6.5 HP Gas Engine - Horizontal Shaft, OHV

If you dig thru most all of these reviews you will find these engines are used in many applications. Some of these engines that are clocked by hour meters have excess of 500 hours logged.


----------



## Jimbeau39 (Apr 4, 2011)

$89.99 until 5/15/11. Coupon # 57636490. I purchased 2 on line. Had to purchase them on separate orders to get the discount on both. About 10.00 shipping each. Will be installing one on my didier splitter I am cleaning up, and another on my 70's vintage Ariens snow thrower (presently 5 hp). Also purchased a third for a spare. Haven't run one of the as of yet. Just rolling the dice on these. Jim


----------



## 1harlowr (Apr 4, 2011)

To put one of these on a splitter, if I recall correctly, someone said a flywheel needs removed first. Am I remembering correctly? If so, what exact part needs taken of.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 4, 2011)

1harlowr said:


> To put one of these on a splitter, if I recall correctly, someone said a flywheel needs removed first. Am I remembering correctly? If so, what exact part needs taken of.


Nope. If you need the pull-cord pointing back the other way, just undo the housing bolts, rotate the mechanism counter clockwise, and refasten the bolts. Piece of cake.

Mine now starts by pulling back, under the fuel tank, and away from the splitter's I-beam.

So, should I buy a back up engine for $90 this month and store it in the attic? This one looks like it will run forever. :cool2:


----------



## mooseracing (Apr 5, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> when's the last time you've heard of anyone rebuilding a starter, or alternator, or... when's the last time you've heard of anyone even taking one apart... do you even know anyone who knows how to fix one? Heck, most of the time the parts and labor would cost twice the price of a new one



The problem with not rebuilding the factory one, is the crap you replace it with is junk. Look how many people replace a parts store alternator or starter with a lifetime warranty. I'll rebuild it myself and know it will work.

I rebuild all my alternators, starters, and engines as I have time. Alternators are getting hard to get parts locally anymore. So I have big box of parts alternators, starters are a little easier to tell when they are going so I can have parts on the way.

At least I can order all my pieces to rebuild off the net.


----------



## v8titan (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't resist buying one of these even though I don't need it right now. Going to put it on e the shelf for future use on my leaf blower or splitter. You can't beat $90.


----------



## importjunk (Apr 12, 2011)

I have two of them. One on my 30 yr. old Ariens tiller, the other on an old Bush Hog brand splitter.

One in use for three years, the other for just two. Both have been flawless. I would buy another.


----------



## v8titan (Apr 12, 2011)

importjunk said:


> I have two of them. One on my 30 yr. old Ariens tiller, the other on an old Bush Hog brand splitter.
> 
> One in use for three years, the other for just two. Both have been flawless. I would buy another.


 
I bought one today. Paid $94 no sales tax in DE. I would like to find a tiller that needs a re-power on the cheap. That's what I want use it for if I can locate one.


----------



## ba-1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Put one on the splitter last spring after reading about them on here.
Went and bought one yesterday, ordered pulley and mounted on ariens rear tine best move I could have made on this tiller and
have a Tecumseh:hmm3grin2orange: in loose hands


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (Apr 13, 2011)

Well you all convinced me. Just ordered one online, $109 including tax and shipping. Will be using it to help reserect a 30+ year old home built splitter.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know if y'all have noticed... but it looks as though Harbor Freight is doing a "closeout" sale on those "blue painted" engines. Appears they're gonna' be replaced by a "black painted" engine, with a few design changes and no longer rated in horsepower... just rated by CCs... Hmmmmmm........


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 13, 2011)

i replaced the honda 5hp on my splitter with this motor and its 10x the motor the honda was. ive had it on there prolly 2 years now and its like it was when i first got it. for the record the honda was new when i got it aswell.

i sold the honda for 100 or 125 on craigslist i forget exactly and it paid for the hf engine. 

it required a little fab work to fit on my splitter as the exhaust is on the opposite side. but it was well worht the effort.


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 13, 2011)

I installed the engine today and it fired right up. Everything worked like it should. The 2 squirrels that hade made a home in the underside of my conveyor didn't fare so well.

Scott


----------



## v8titan (Apr 13, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> I don't know if y'all have noticed... but it looks as though Harbor Freight is doing a "closeout" sale on those "blue painted" engines. Appears they're gonna' be replaced by a "black painted" engine, with a few design changes and no longer rated in horsepower... just rated by CCs... Hmmmmmm........


 
Curious to know where you read this?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 13, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I installed the engine today and it fired right up. Everything worked like it should. The 2 squirrels that hade made a home in the underside of my conveyor didn't fare so well.
> 
> Scott


One thing I noticed about this engine, Scott, is that *if it ever quits while running, you still usually need to choke it to restart it*. Not sure why, but that always works in my case. Every other engine that I run behaves differently and never needs a choke while warm. This one does. opcorn:

Just thought I'd throw that marble on the table. Someone may be able to explain it.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like the carb needs to be cleaned...thats where i would start...but then again at that price why bother?

I just found out there is a store local...gonna go check it out for a small engine for the conveyor....


----------



## Streblerm (Apr 14, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> One thing I noticed about this engine, Scott, is that *if it ever quits while running, you still usually need to choke it to restart it*. Not sure why, but that always works in my case. Every other engine that I run behaves differently and never needs a choke while warm. This one does. opcorn:
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that marble on the table. Someone may be able to explain it.


 
Carb needs cleaned or if it has done it since new it probably has a slightly undersized main jet. I have a little honda engine on a pressure washer. It always started hard cold and surged. The plug would be bright white! I left some gas in it one winter and it wouldn't run at all come springtime. I measured the jet in the (non-adjustable) carb and it was slightly undersized. I drilled it to slightly larger than what it was supposed to be and now it runs like a champ. It starts on the first pull when cold with the choke on and no choke needed after it warms up. The plug is a nice tan color.


----------



## powerking (Apr 14, 2011)

Great!! Now you guys are gonna make me spend money! I HAVE to get some from Harbor Freight now! My local one is only about 8 miles away to! Anyone else have any issues with metal flake in the oil from the block not being cleaned properly?
Rich


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 14, 2011)

v8titan said:


> Curious to know where you read this?


 
Well, it's more of an assumption.
I recently received one of those "e-mail fliers" with coupons from Harbor Freight. One of the coupons was for the 6.5 ($95.99) and the picture of the engine had big red letters stating, "CLEARANCE", across the top.

So I go to the Harbor Freight web site and check out the engine page. They still show all the "blue" Greyhound engines but also show a line of "black" Predator engines with an expected availability of May 2011. The "black" Predator line pretty much mirrors the "blue" Greyhound line in size and shaft configuration. I did notice that the new "black" 11 HP isn't electric start like the "blue" Greyhound.

If you look real close at the pictures the "black" Predators look an awful much like an updated version of the "blue" Greyhounds...


----------



## v8titan (Apr 14, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Well, it's more of an assumption.
> I recently received one of those "e-mail fliers" with coupons from Harbor Freight. One of the coupons was for the 6.5 ($95.99) and the picture of the engine had big red letters stating, "CLEARANCE", across the top.
> 
> So I go to the Harbor Freight web site and check out the engine page. They still show all the "blue" Greyhound engines but also show a line of "black" Predator engines with an expected availability of May 2011. The "black" Predator line pretty much mirrors the "blue" Greyhound line in size and shaft configuration. I did notice that the new "black" 11 HP isn't electric start like the "blue" Greyhound.
> ...


 
I see. I have the flyer that came in the mail and it doesn't mention the new engines. The box that the 6.5HP engine that I bought says made by Greyhound....distributed exclusively by Harbor Freight tools. Maybe Harbor made a new deal with a new manufacturer for distribution rights.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm thinking, just by comparison of the pictures, that the new Predator engines are made by the same company that makes/made the Greyhound.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 24, 2011)

Think I will down and pick up a 2.5 HP this afternoon for the conveyor...25%off Easter day special....:hmm3grin2orange:

They better have one when i get there...:smile2:


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like to have the 2.5 for my conveyor. The 6.5 was cheaper and if my splitter engine ever goes out I can swap the conveyor if needed.


Scott


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 24, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I would like to have the 2.5 for my conveyor. The 6.5 was cheaper and if my splitter engine ever goes out I can swap the conveyor if needed.
> 
> 
> Scott


 
I walked out the door with a 2 year no questions asked warrenty for $59.24...

I thought about the 6.5 but it would be 2 big for the application...


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll have to check that out. Do you know if it has the same shaft size as the 6.5. I don't want to have to get another clutch. I wish I could slow my conveyor down. Can I change the springs in the clutch to make it grab at a slower speed?

Scott


----------



## promac850 (Apr 24, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I'll have to check that out. Do you know if it has the same shaft size as the 6.5. I don't want to have to get another clutch. I wish I could slow my conveyor down. Can I change the springs in the clutch to make it grab at a slower speed?
> 
> Scott


 
Do you know what brand clutch it is? If it's a Comet, well, it's very easy to make the engagement rpm lower by swapping out a spring. (remember, that spring is under compression...)


----------



## dustytools (Apr 24, 2011)

I just ordered one to replace the tired 5HP Briggs on my old front tine tiller. Total was $91.13 shipped after the 25% off coupon.


----------



## morgaj1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just ordered one with the 25% off Easter coupon. $88.97 shipped to my door. You can't beat that. There is a Harbor Freight store about 30 miles from me, but it would cost me $10-$15 in gas and the time. Instead, I paid $10.99 to ship it to my door. 

I have an 80's model Troy Bilt Junior tiller that I bought this for. The Tecumseh motor that is on it is running fine right now, but Tecumseh parts are getting harder to find. I cannot even rebuild that Tecumseh motor for $90. So, it was a no-brainer to get the HF engine. You guys that are thinking about getting one better hurry up and do so before these are gone. It looks like the Predator replacement is going to run $179.99.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 24, 2011)

There is a Harbor Freight store about 30 miles from me, but it would cost me $10-$15 in gas and the time. Instead, I paid $10.99 to ship it to my door. 


Same here.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 24, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I'll have to check that out. Do you know if it has the same shaft size as the 6.5. I don't want to have to get another clutch. I wish I could slow my conveyor down. Can I change the springs in the clutch to make it grab at a slower speed?
> 
> Scott


 
Shaft size is smaller...Although i saw what looked to be 2 different 6.5 motors there...so...not 100%


----------



## hamish (Apr 24, 2011)

6.5 hp gas engines have either a 3/4" or 19mm output on them, so basically the same.


----------



## 603doug (Apr 28, 2011)

Bought 2 today for our splitters, installed one and second pull started up. Need to mod the muffler,blows over hyd hoses but the rest went great. Not one for extended warr. but manager said new engine is coming out and in a couple of years bring this one back for exchange no questioned asked all in house no third party crap to go thru. Plus it was only 20 dollars so worth the gamble.


----------



## morgaj1 (Apr 28, 2011)

For any of you that are going to use this motor for a go kart, I have put a link to a very helpful forum. The biggest question I had was how to rig up a throttle linkage with a spring return. This forum shows 6 different solutions to that, plus a bunch of helpful shop stuff.

Helpful Links From The Forum - DIY Go Kart Forum


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 28, 2011)

*Backup on Board*

Bought a backup engine for my splitter today. I figure if the old one gets vandalized somehow, I can replace it. As long as I change oil about ever 50 hours, the old one should run about forever. However, a $95 insurance policy seems cheap. :msp_wink:

Word has it the new line of engines will bump the Hp to 7, but I can't believe the price will drop below $95. And, I have enough power the way it is.


----------



## Streblerm (May 16, 2011)

Just a little heads up. I was in the store this weekend with a 20% off entire purchase coupon. The cashier told me the greyhound engines were on clearance until they were gone. I picked up a 6.5hp engine for $60 and an 11hp electric start for $122 with the coupon. The sale prices are $75 and $159 respectively. The 2.5hp engine was still regular price in the store.


----------



## morgaj1 (May 16, 2011)

Streblerm said:


> Just a little heads up. I was in the store this weekend with a 20% off entire purchase coupon. The cashier told me the greyhound engines were on clearance until they were gone. I picked up a 6.5hp engine for $60 and an 11hp electric start for $122 with the coupon. The sale prices are $75 and $159 respectively. The 2.5hp engine was still regular price in the store.


 
Wow, great prices. I went by our local HF store and they have already sold out.


----------



## MRNDAD (May 19, 2011)

I just ordered this 6.5 horse motor on line. price was 74 bucks and change...$10.99 to ship it to me...such a deal!!!..Gotta repower my Troybilt Pony tiller...the old Tecumseh has about seen the cookie so time to replace it. I can't rebuild the old Tecumseh for less than what I can replace it with....besides...parts are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## MofoG23 (May 19, 2011)

Yep, I see its $74...I have a HF about 5 miles away...might head down and pick one up....

Sure looks like a Suby Robin clone....


----------



## MRNDAD (May 19, 2011)

MofoG23 said:


> Yep, I see its $74...I have a HF about 5 miles away...might head down and pick one up....
> 
> Sure looks like a Suby Robin clone....



Folks have mentioned that they believe it is a Chinese made Honda clone...I really don't know. As long as it runs good an makes the tines on my tiller do some rootin' and gruntin', I'll be a happy camper. Should be here within 3 to 7 days which is perfect for me. Around here, we plant out gardens around Memorial day weekend to make sure all hard frosts are behind us.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 19, 2011)

6.5 HP Gas Engine - CA Certified

^ $74.97

Coupon Code: SHOP20 is good for $14.99 off that price

Shipping was $10.99

Total: $76.65 including shipping/tax and the 6.5hp motor


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 19, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> 6.5 HP Gas Engine - CA Certified
> 
> ^ $74.97
> 
> ...


Best price I've seen yet for a new engine. 

I've got my backup that I just bought in its original carton. However, I can't kill its mentor. It still starts on the first pull: (1) Turn kill switch on, (2) set throttle at 50%, (3) Choke it, (4) Pull cord. Engine starts on first pull unless I forgot to add fuel. After 10 seconds, unchoke it ands set throttle as needed. Half speed is plenty of power for me.

What could be easier than that? :cool2:


----------



## Mill_wannabe (May 20, 2011)

Number 37 - was the engine in stock? They are back-ordered on the website now, and my local store only has the new one for $179.99.

I ordered one anyway in case they come off backorder. Cannot resist at that price with all the happy owners on AS.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 20, 2011)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Number 37 - was the engine in stock? They are back-ordered on the website now, and my local store only has the new one for $179.99.
> 
> I ordered one anyway in case they come off backorder. Cannot resist at that price with all the happy owners on AS.


 
I believe it said it was in stock, but I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, so I'm not sure, but at that price, I'll take it when they can get it


----------

